# Canon EOS M Video Test



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Nov 2, 2012)

I picked up my new Canon EOS M this week and shot some video and pics to evaluate the image quality. It is almost like a Powershot in a Rebel body. The image quality is great, the new EF-M 22mm f/2 STM lens has dreamy bokeh and the small size makes the EOS M more convenient during travel for my quick positive evaluation. No for the annoying stuff. It is pricey compared to the other mirrorless brands, you have to electronically disable the AF of the EF-M lens to manually focus during video capture and just like the T4i/650D, the Hybrid AF servo still sucks. Oh well, I always focus manually during video.

Here is my Canon EOS M Video Test on my Youtube channel here...

http://youtu.be/R1AjQfGBMk4?hd=1

My Canon EOS M blog post here...
http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/2012/11/canon-eos-m-video-test.html]
[url]http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/2012/11/canon-eos-m-video-test.html[/url]


----------

